# what do you season your chicken with?



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Most of my meals are really boring so want a bit more flavour in them. What do you season your chicken with? also post up any other things you add to your meals to make them a bit more interesting. Went for a nandos on friday and realised how boring my cooking is


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just dip it in BBQ sauce or chilly sauce lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Nandos do sauces you can buy m8, the extra extra hot one is really good! They do a lemon and chilly one aswell very good!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Nandos sauces all the way.

Open pack of chicken day before, pour sauce over the chicken breasts and get some garlic infused extra virgin olive oil from tescos, slap that in and grill or oven cook next day BOOM


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm using the so juicy paprika shake and bake atm, tastes good!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nice ill have to look out for that.Dont usually like hot food but got hot chicken on friday at nandos and it was so nice. Stick to diet well 6 days a week bit of sauce cant be that bad.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Aldi to spice rubs - 3 packets for 69p . Barbeque , chinese and hot

Bargain !!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Im using heinz woodhouse bbq sauce to marinade and dip


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I order Mrs Dash salt free seasoning from ebay. Or I just use some All purpose seasoning.


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

Use Schwartz perfect shake stuff


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

get yourself a mortar and pestle mate and buy some herbs and get mixing and grinding your own rubs, a chicken stock cube makes a great base for a mixed herb rub,a teaspoon of honey and a squeeze of lemon or orange is nice drizzled over a chicken breast.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

going to get an assortment of things to try them out when i go shopping next. Tuna, peas and olive oil or chicken and veg is beyond boring!


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

this is gorgeous!! http://www.schwartz.co.uk/Products/Seasonings-and-Blends/Perfect-Shake/Special-Blends-for-World-Flavours/Chinese-5-Spice.aspx


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nando's rub! 88p in ASDA

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/asda-compare-prices/herbs_and_spices/nandos_hot_peri_peri_seasoning_rub_25g.html

I get the hot version, tip it into a ziplock bag with 5 chicken breasts, leave in the fridge over night and they'll taste amazing the next day!


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the one


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

try making your own dressings for veg and salad mate-olive oil, salt, pepper, splash of vinegar + a teaspoon of honey ,blast in the blender and pour straight on. Deep score a chicken breast a few times and stuff with brocolli and peanut butter-love it with rice.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Nandos sun dried tomato marinade. Fcucking awesome.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Garlic, cayenne pepper, basil, oregano...Beautifull!


----------

